# Canadian 3D Nationals?



## norsask darton (May 8, 2005)

Does anyone know where to find the daily results?


----------



## NSSCOTT (Sep 6, 2009)

i was up there yesterday they had everything posted but i'm not sure if it on the net any wheres i do know that my staff shooter was in 1st after yesterday[ 3-d hunter classs]


----------



## NSSCOTT (Sep 6, 2009)

just found out my staff shooter Troy Brake won the gold in the hunter class.congrats to him and all the other shooters


----------



## big buck #8 (Mar 2, 2004)

Here are the final results as they were sent to me by the organizers ....

Results	Canadian Outdoor 3D Archery Championships, 2010
Round	Round	Round
Total
PW(m) - Peewee(m)
1	Alex Robidoux, NB	161	155	73	389	Gold
PCUBC(f) - Pre-Cub Compound(f)
1	Selena O'Quinn, NS	158	126	155	439	Gold
2	Kaitie Dampier, ON	137	143	130	410	Silver
PCUBC(m) - Pre-Cub Compound(m)
1	Zach Robidoux, NB	217	237	233	687	Gold
2	Austin Ward, NB	145	100	128	373	Silver
PCUBT(m) - Pre-Cub Traditional(m)
1	Jonah Houck, NS	93	81	45	219	Gold
CUBC(f) - Cub Compound(f)
1	Shannon Lakeman, SK	221	218	205	644	Gold
2	Lindsay O'Quinn, NS	106	113	96	315	Silver
CUBC(m) - Cub Compound(m)
1	Alex Dampier, ON	261	256	229	746	Gold
CUBT(m) - Cub Traditional(m)
1	Brandon Oden, NS	147	104	110	361	Gold
CADC(f) - Cadet Compound(f)
1	Krystal Lakeman, SK	172	213	175	560	Gold
2	Kara MacDonald, NS	153	167	134	454	Silver
3	Kathleen Corbiere, ON	154	155	125	434	Bronze
CADC(m) - Cadet Compound(m)
1	Ryan Brown, ON	266	268	263	797	Gold
2	Jon-Wesley Skinner, ON	260	267	250	777	Silver
3	Kyle Guse, ON	260	253	244	757	Bronze
4	Grant Pozniak, SK	206	212	205	623
5	Joshua Morrison, NB	201	198	197	596
CADT(m) - Cadet Traditional(m)
1	Travis Galloway, NB	180	139	161	480	Gold
JRC(f) - Junior Compound(f)
1	Kathryn Roth, ON	222	212	217	651	Gold
JRC(m) - Junior Compound(m)
1	Brandon Luckovitch, ON	236	241	244	721	Gold
2	Jonathan Larrivee, QC	220	198	221	639	Silver
3	Alex Schofield, NS	220	202	212	634	Bronze
4	Matt Rushton, NS	199	199	201	599
HUN(f) - Hunter(f)
1	JoHanne Paradis, QC	202	218	187	607	Gold
2	Laurie Doyle, NS	173	165	176	514	Silver
04/08/2010 9:49:24 AM	Page 1 of 5
Results	Canadian Outdoor 3D Archery Championships, 2010
3	Janette Mac Donald, NS	185	171	140	496	Bronze
4	Marilyn Oakes, QC	166	150	162	478
5	Renee Tremblay, QC	130	105	203	438
6	Lisa Dampier, ON	146	192	0	338
HUN(m) - Hunter(m)
1	Troy Brake, NS	249	260	223	732	Gold
2	Ted Kennedy, BC	251	252	204	707	Silver
3	Steven Mckinley, NB	234	243	223	700	Bronze
4	Dion Sampson, NS	210	251	210	671
5	Dion Roy Martell, NS	235	238	196	669
6	Mike Myra, NS	226	238	203	667
7	Marten Ward, NS	229	229	206	664
8	Anthony C. Crouse, NS	241	240	178	659
9	Rodney Misener, NS	233	221	200	654
10	Dennis Fetter, SK	222	233	188	643
11	Bruce Conrod, NS	224	216	200	640
12	Michael Morrison, NB	215	220	201	636
13	Gaeton Larrivee, QC	211	222	190	623
14	Shawn Martell, NS	210	212	195	617
HF(m) - Hunter Fingers(m)
1	Keegan Harris, NS	166	178	172	516	Gold
2	Colton Harris, NS	119	134	136	389	Silver
3	Blaine Harris, NS	133	117	131	381	Bronze
TRD(m) - Traditional Longbow(m)
1	Michael Green, ON	209	209	170	588	Gold
2	Marcel Doucette, NB	201	197	186	584	Silver
3	Robert Dryden, NB	185	178	190	553	Bronze
4	Kevin Galloway, NB	171 188	167	526
5	David Byrce, MB	147	150	194	491
6	Ryan Sheldan, NS	172	146	166	484
7	Will Reinhart, NB	174	128	164	466
8	John Webber, NS	140	181	144	465
9	David Langley, NB	125	125	151	401
10	Mike Mccallum, NS	94	98	80	272
RU(m) - Recurve Unaided(m)
1	Peter Garrett, ON	239	202	221	662	Gold
2	Troy Craig, NB	175	191	169	535	Silver
3	Mike Brown, NS	176	178	154	508	Bronze
4	Aaron Reinhart, NB	137	109	108	354
BHF(m) - Bowhunter Fingers(m)
1	Honesto Navarro, MB	203	185	190	578	Gold
2	Gary Oickle, NS	172	165	196	533	Silver
04/08/2010 9:49:24 AM	Page 2 of 5
Results	Canadian Outdoor 3D Archery Championships, 2010
IN(m) - Instinctive(m)
1	Erich Eppert, ON	201	160	194	555	Gold
2	Darrel Squire, ON	165	162	154	481	Silver
3	Don Lohnes, NS	164	158	143	465	Bronze
BHR(f) - Bowhunter Release(f)
1	Renee Brouillette, ON	218	182	197	597	Gold
BHR(m) - Bowhunter Release(m)
1	Derrick Alward, NB	268	251	260	779	Gold
2	Andrew Brown, ON	268	250	253	771	Silver
3	Joe Dampier, ON	253	240	257	750	Bronze
4	Kevin Reimer, BC	251	239	258	748
5	Bryan Harper, BC	265	231	248	744
6	Bernie VanGlyswyk, BC	254	239	250	743
7	Claude Begin, QC	243	243	257	743
8	Martial Morin, QC	253	241	247	741
9	Bill Steeves, SK	247	243	249	739
10	Stephane Lavigne, ON	231	249	255	735
11	Stan Schamuhn, AB	250	234	244	728
12	William Silverthorn, NB	256	222	241	719
13	Fred Bourque, NB	240	227	236	703
14	Matthew T. Mac Donald, NS	233	230	234	697
15	Claude Guillemeitte, QC	241	226	229	696
16	Andy Bourgeois, ON	242	211	231	684
17	Martin Bourque, NB	225	225	210	660
18	Kent Warman, NB	235	185	212	632
19	Robert Obrien, NS	206	222	201	629
20	Jonathan S. MacKenzie, NS	199	214	216	629
21	Mario Pilote, QC	209	205	205	619
22	Stan Powers, AB	204	202	207	613
23	Andrew Stiles, NS	187	185	219	591
24	Raymond Madahbee, ON	193	169	182	544
25	Robert Lakeman Sr., SK	176	127	164	467
26	Brian Doyle, NS	135	149	134	418
BHO(f) - Bowhunter Open(f)
1	Samantha Wright, BC	252	241	250	743	Gold
2	Corinne Gariepy, QC	230	208	244	682	Silver
3	Tracey Klett, AB	215	227	221	663	Bronze
4	Cynthia Williams, AB	208	209	231	648
5	Nancy Gagnon, QC	202	209	236	647
6	Myriam Poulin, QC	195	181	209	585
7	Ann Neumeyer, AB	202	187	184	573
8	Sheila Madahbee, ON	181	159	215	555
04/08/2010 9:49:25 AM	Page 3 of 5
Results	Canadian Outdoor 3D Archery Championships, 2010
9	Tanya Warman, NB	159	175	197	531
BHO(m) - Bowhunter Open(m)
1	Tim Watts, ON	266	249	264	779	Gold
2	Leon Meier, BC	262	239	270	771	Silver
3	Greg Nielsen, AB	264	248	245	757	Bronze
4	Sean O'Neill, AB	252	245	254	751
5	Mario Desrochers, QC	261	243	231	735
6	Kory Garwasiuk, BC	247	233	248	728
7	Brad Robidoux, NB	242	223	261	726
8	Darren Mulrooney, BC	236	227	250	713
9	Denis Dorval, QC	246	229	224	699
10	Trevor Secord, NB	232	221	226	679
11	Richard Giasson, QC	238	195	241	674
12	Eric Tremblay, QC	232	219	216	667
13	David MacDonald, NS	201	183	212	596
14	Shaun Ward, NB	160	206	177	543
15	Trevor Ward, NB	191	163	189	543
16	Michael E. Martin, ON	248	0	0	248
17	Mike Barreca, ON	219	0	0	219
M50(f) - Master 50(f)
1	Germaine Bousquet, QC	239	223	237	699	Gold
2	Johanne Millette, QC	221	219	244	684	Silver
3	Jude Hooey, AB	229	226	219	674	Bronze
4	Micheline Cloutier, QC	174	150	64	388
M50(m) - Master 50(m)
1	Al Campsall, BC	263	250	250	763	Gold
2	Charles R. Kelly, ON	260	248	254	762	Silver
3	Dean Thornton, AB	256	249	252	757	Bronze
4	Dan Kulanek, NS	245	238	250	733
5	Daniel Archambault, QC	235	229	247	711
6	Jean Richer, QC	249	217	244	710
7	Jacques Seguin, QC	262	215	228	705
8	Bruce Spears, NS	218	219	218	655
9	Andy Smhmiegel, NS	224	203	211	638
10	Dennis E. Pothier, NS	214	192	223	629
11	Brian Stewart, NB	195	186	220	601
12	Harvey Flemming, NS	196	199	203	598
13	Gary Kenna, AB	174	207	204	585
14	Evan Phillips, NB	187	183	192	562
15	Jean-Pierre Mongeon, QC	192	197	158	547
16	Victor Doucet, NS	153	152	144	449
M50TR(f) - Master 50 Traditional(f)
04/08/2010 9:49:25 AM	Page 4 of 5
Results	Canadian Outdoor 3D Archery Championships, 2010
1	Trudy Dryden, NB	194	173	194	561	Gold
2	Rose Cooke, NS	158	119	136	413	Silver
M50TR(m) - Master 50 Traditional(m)
1	John Wendling, ON	212	202	194	608	Gold
2	Brock Paton, BC	209	210	177	596	Silver
3	Kel Neufeld, MB	204	185	175	564	Bronze
4	Phil Nelson, NS	168	152	196	516
5	Dennis Hooey, AB	177	160	173	510
6	Raymond Neumeyer, AB	153	154	170	477
7	Robert Deviller, NS	153	131	160	444
8	Joe Cooke, NS	173	123	143	439
9	Wilfred Thibeault, NS	133	113	138	384
M60(f) - Master 60(f)
1	Carmen Malouin, QC	215	211	193	619	Gold
M60(m) - Master 60(m)
1	Harvey Giesbrecht, SK	263	262	263	788	Gold
2	Garry Glenn, MB	263	264	252	779	Silver
3	Demetry Procyk, SK	269	270	233	772	Bronze
4	Keith Partridge, SK	252	268	237	757
5	Andre Charbonneau, QC	257	258	223	738
6	Kenneth Carty, NB	240	250	224	714
7	Richard Gaudet, BC	237	242	218	697
8 Terry Ward, NB	221	236	234	691
9	Wilfred Titus, NS	234	237	212	683
10	Wayne Wyre, NS	236	218	221	675
11	Pierre Gauthier, QC	219	215	240	674
12	Ray Walters, NS	222	233	202	657
13	Raymond Deveau, NS	238	194	210	642
14	Wayne Mead, NS	188	175	188	551
15	Jocelyn Langlois, QC	25	203	212	440
04/08/2010 9:49:25 AM	Page 5 of 5


----------



## norsask darton (May 8, 2005)

Thanks for the scores! Looks like my Uncle D had a bad last round in the M60 division.


----------

